# Canon launches the Canon EOS M50 Mark II Content Creator Kit



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 18, 2021)

> Canon has officially launched the Canon EOS M50 Mark II Content Creators Kit. The new contains a slew of accessories and will retail for $899 USD.
> What’s in the box:
> 
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------

